# Green Hornet complete



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 11, 2017)

Finished my latest project, the chartreuse panther. I believe it’s a ‘53. Thanks again to @ZE52414 for letting me hold onto it for a while. This is my second Schwinn refurbish, and these bikes are built pretty darn solid. Not saying I’m a Schwinn freak, but it rides silently like a Cadillac.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 11, 2017)

Job well done rusty! Looks great!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 11, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Finished my latest project, the chartreuse panther. I believe it’s a ‘53. Thanks again to @ZE52414 for letting me hold onto it for a while. This is my second Schwinn refurbish, and these bikes are built pretty darn solid. Not saying I’m a Schwinn freak, but it rides silently like a Cadillac.
> 
> View attachment 723262 View attachment 723263 View attachment 723264 View attachment 723265 View attachment 723267 View attachment 723268 View attachment 723269 View attachment 723270 View attachment 723271 View attachment 723274 View attachment 723275 View attachment 723276 View attachment 723277 View attachment 723278



GREAT JOB


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 11, 2017)

NIIICE!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 11, 2017)

Great job! Come to the schwinn side!


----------



## Venom5sc (Dec 11, 2017)

Very nice!  I like the colors


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 11, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Great job! Come to the schwinn side!



I try to keep my little bike portfolio diversified, lol, but the this bike and the black Panther I had and sold are very solid and well made.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 11, 2017)

Cool colors Rusty!  Looks great!

Mike


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks Great!!! Love the colors.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2017)

You did a fantastic job. Sweet looking ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2017)

Excellent! 

 

With a decal on the guard there is no question that's a 1953. The 52 models did not have guard decals. 1953 was when all the unnamed/unmarked models finally got a guard decal and the feather guard was made with a flat section for a decal.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks good buddy ! 
Hard to deny the great Schwinn Quality.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 11, 2017)

Little late to the party but killer bike brother I love it you don't see them in that color very often nice job.


----------



## Dgoldman (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice job! 
Love the unordianry color combo.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 11, 2017)

Really appreciate the compliments.


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2017)

Great lookin bike.Love the color!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Dec 11, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Excellent! View attachment 723322
> 
> With a decal on the guard there is no question that's a 1953. The 52 models did not have guard decals. 1953 was when all the unnamed/unmarked models finally got a guard decal and the feather guard was made with a flat section for a decal.




This confuses me because I have a hornet that is dated 1952 and it has the decal on the guard like this one.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Dec 11, 2017)

Looks amazing. Glad it went to a good home!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 11, 2017)

Mint green with envy.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cruiserdude94 said:


> This confuses me because I have a hornet that is dated 1952 and it has the decal on the guard like this one.




Is your serial number on the left dropout and starts with an A-B-C-D-F or G? If so, there is a good chance the bike is not a 52 model. Some serial numbers were used multiple times plus the late year serials were issued on the next years models. If you only use Schwinncruisers.com serial number look up you were most likely mislead. PM the SN and I'll check it out.


----------



## stoney (Dec 12, 2017)

Bike looks great, love that chartreuse. Well done.


----------



## Scribble (Dec 14, 2017)

Beautiful !


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2017)

Whew....glad you're not a "Schwinn freak"...

send me your PP info ....I'll take it off your hands..!   Round up some boxes....

ship to me in TWO please


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 15, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> Whew....glad you're not a "Schwinn freak"...
> 
> send me your PP info ....I'll take it off your hands..!   Round up some boxes....
> 
> ship to me in TWO please



Haha, I don’t know, I’m working on another one right now, think I’m starting to believe!


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 23, 2017)

Great looking bike. Love the colors.


----------



## mike j (Dec 24, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Haha, I don’t know, I’m working on another one right now, think I’m starting to believe!



Great job all around, these bikes have a seductive way of drawing you in, just don't drink the Cool Aid, Rusty


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 24, 2017)

mike j said:


> Great job all around, these bikes have a seductive way of drawing you in, just don't drink the Cool Aid, Rusty



Haha! I’ll try not too.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 18, 2018)

Such an awesome color combo. Beautiful bike Rusty, you really did it justice


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 18, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Such an awesome color combo. Beautiful bike Rusty, you really did it justice



Thanks buddy.


----------



## REC (Jan 18, 2018)

Stealth in the ride, The color is like hearing the space shuttle leave!
Love it!
REC


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 18, 2018)

Thats the coolest Hornet I’ve seen. I’ve been looking hard for a mate to my girls 56 Hornet middleweight, but I would take that one over a 56 any day.


----------

